# Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II



## wallerwoller (14. Dezember 2012)

moin...
bin auf der suche einer der genannten ruten in 3m länge -32g oder-48g wg. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die noch bekommen kann?


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Ich habe vor 6 Wo. eine Momentum 32g bei Moritz in Ka-Ki gekauft. Da stand zumindest noch das Ausstellungsstück rum. Andere Modelle waren auch noch vorhanden.

  Andreas


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Ja, in dänischen Shops, hier gibts sämtliche Varianten glaube ich: http://www.effektlageret.dk/product/fenwick-ironfeather-momentum-4929/

Oder hier, aber ich glaube die haben nicht alle: http://www.fiskogfang.dk/shop/spinnestaenger-7368p.html


----------



## wallerwoller (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

danke für die tips...
bei moritz gibt es nur noch die -48g...
ich fische hauptsächlich 20-25g snaps...ist die da wohl zu kräftig?
hab ich erfahrungswerte mit der bestellun im ausland?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> danke für die tips...
> bei moritz gibt es nur noch die -48g...
> ich fische hauptsächlich* 20-25g snaps...ist die da wohl zu kräftig?*
> hab ich erfahrungswerte mit der bestellun im ausland?


 

Die fische ich auch häufig mit der Ironfeather, passt schon.


----------



## stefan08 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Moin 
Ich fische die Ironfeather Momentum in 8-32g
habe sie auch bei Moritz geschossen:g
von Fische sehr gerne ü 20g Köder wie Snaps in 25g die fliegen sehr sehr weit |supergribin auch einer der seine Köder richtung Horizont befeuert:vik:auch wenn die fliegenfischer und Spinnfischer ihre Fische vor den Füssen fagen ,liebe ich es auf Distanz zu Fischen:g
ist einfach so:q

Ist eine Klasse Rute:kMit der 4000er Aspire FA:l


----------



## vermesser (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Bestellungen aus Dänemark dürften absolut kein Problem sein. Is ja EU, also keine Probleme mit Zoll und Steuern. Nur die Laufzeit des Paketes ist international häufig länger


----------



## vermesser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Warum gilt die Ironfeather eigentlich als die "ultimative" Meerforellenrute? Hatte sie leider nie in der Hand...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Wahrscheinlich weil sie günstig ist und daher recht viele Leute so eine Rute fischen.


----------



## vermesser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Günstig? ? ? Die wird für um 200 Euro gehandelt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Für manche ist das günstig, für diejenigen ist die Rute aber auch nicht die "ultimative Meforute"...

Ist wie mit den Autorankings. Da gewinnen dann bei der Kategorie "Weltbestes Auto Jahr XYZ" teilweise Fiats und diverse Japan Minikisten, obwohl eingie der Ansicht waren, das Rolls Royce und Ferrari irgendwie besser waren...


----------



## vermesser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Na gut, vom Preis mal ab...kann die Rute was besonders gut...wirft sie viel weiter, ist die Aktion perfekt für Forellen oder hat sie die ideale Grifflänge und Balance zum Waten?
Würde gern verstehen, warum die Rute anscheinend so legendär ist...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Da hat sowieso jeder unterschiedliche Meinungen, welche Aktion oder Grifflänge gut ist. Ich denke es ist eher wie bei manchen Ködern. Ein paar Leute kaufen so eien Rute und sind zufrieden, machen Werbung und andere Kaufen so eine auch usw.

Viele sind zufrieden mit der Rute, würden den Punkt "Beste Meforute" sicherlich noch einmal überdenken, wenn die mal eine Morethan oder TiBoron fischen würden...

Wenn man sich erst einmal an eine Rute gewöhnt, dann wird nach eingier zeit fast jede Rute perfekt.

Würde das nicht überbewerten, viel fischen auch Berkley Skeletor Ruten und finden die "weltklasse"...da würd ich maximal Tomaten dran hochwachsen lassen...


----------



## vermesser (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Ok. Also versteh ich das so, daß sie gut ist, aber es eigentlich keinen sachlichen Grund gibt, was sie besser macht als andere Ruten dieser Klasse...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Keine Ahnung ob sie besser ist als andere in der Preisklasse, das liegt auch wieder im Auge des Betrachters. Nur gibts genug Ruten in der Preisregion über 500 Euro. Warum die "ultimative Meforute" nun so ein 170 Euro Teil sein soll, muss man mir auch einmal erklären.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ok. Also versteh ich das so, daß sie gut ist, aber es eigentlich keinen sachlichen Grund gibt, was sie besser macht als andere Ruten dieser Klasse...


 


OK,
ich verstehe das jetzt so:

Du hast kein Argument *für* andere Ruten dieser Klasse. :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Wenn ich ne Rute kaufe, dann brauche ich auch einen Grund FÜR diejenige Rute...Verdrehung der Tatsachen lieber Hr. Breithardt!


----------



## vermesser (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

@ j.breithardt: Man kann es natürlich auch umdrehen.
Mir ging es aber tatsächlich darum zu erfahren, was diese Rute so besonders macht...Du hast doch eine...also hau mal in die Tasten  .


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ j.breithardt: Man kann es natürlich auch umdrehen.
> Mir ging es aber tatsächlich darum zu erfahren, was diese Rute so besonders macht...Du hast doch eine...also hau mal in die Tasten  .


 

Gut, was mich zum Kauf (damals ca. 300€ in DK) bewogen
hat:

Die sehr schnelle Aktion, der geringe Blankdurchmesser, das
geringe Gewicht, die sehr geringe Kopflastigkeit, die Qualität 
des Korks, der lange Griff.
Sind Sachen, die für mich relevant sind. Die Ansprüche sind
natürlich je nach Angler verschieden.:m
Das alles gilt für die Ironfeather2 bis 48 gr. Wg.
Bei der 3.35m bis 56 gr. sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Kann ich bestätigen. Die Irinfeather II war lange Zeit meine Lieblingsrute.
Sehr sensibel in der Spitze, unheimlich Rückgrat wenn es mal darauf ankommt. Ich habe die 3m Version mit 12-48gr. - die wirft ein breites Spektrum zwischen ca. 16 - 45gr. sehr gut. Nicht kopflastig, super Blank, Ringe finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig, gute Verarbeitung. Ob Forelle von 45cm oder von 75cm, ob Köhler oder Pollack - die Rute ist einfach rundherum gelungen. Da ich aber sehr oft mit leichten Ködern auf Meefo fische, hat bei mir eine kinetic edge 3776 in 270cm und 8-30gr. die Ironfeatheretwas verdrängt.


----------



## vermesser (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Danke für die Erläutererung. Das heißt, die Rute müsste ideal für Köder zwischen 20 und 30 Gramm sein. Nutzt Ihr die Rute mit Wurfgewicht bis 32 oder bis 48 Gramm? 
Könnte jemand mal bitte die genaue Länge des Untergriffs messen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



vermesser schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläutererung. Das heißt, die Rute müsste ideal für Köder zwischen 20 und 30 Gramm sein.* Nutzt Ihr die Rute mit Wurfgewicht bis 32 oder bis 48 Gramm? *
> Könnte jemand mal bitte die genaue Länge des Untergriffs messen?


 

Ich nutze die Rute bis 25-28 Gramm, sie kann aber mehr. 
Die Grifflänge bis zum Rollenhalter beträgt 44,8 cm.:m
Beim Brusttiefen Watfischen recht lang.


----------



## Duke Nukem (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Die Momentum 3m/8-32g hat eine gesamte Grifflänge von 65,5cm und 51,5 bis zur Mitte des Rollenfußes (bei montierter Rolle). Untere Länge des Korks einschl. Endkappe = 44,5cm.



  Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob sie besser ist als andere in der Preisklasse, das liegt auch wieder im Auge des Betrachters. Nur gibts genug Ruten in der Preisregion über 500 Euro. Warum die "ultimative Meforute" nun so ein 170 Euro Teil sein soll, muss man mir auch einmal erklären.


Weil ne teure superduper Rute meist ziemlich daneben ist beim Forellenfischen. Ein teures Blankmaterial mit extrem hochgezüchteter Kohlefaser und maximierten E-Modul ist nämlich unnötig -- bis sogar extrem kontraproduktiv.

Neben dem Ausführen der für sich genommen oft sicherlich tollen Rute soll es erstens hin und wieder vorkommen, dass da auch Fische drauf beissen, die sich zudem nicht gleich tot stellen, und so manche Angler wollen die Fische dann auch landen - nicht nur beim Fernreleasen oder Synchrontaktspringen mal ein bischen sehen.

Also wichtig: Eine Rute für (Meer)Forellen muss die auch möglichst sicher drillen können. Das hängt nicht alleine von der Rute, sondern auch vom führenden Angler, seinem Können und Reaktionsvermögen ab.  Da gibt es Unterschiede, das Fenwick/Berkley-Material reagiert gutmütig, ohne jedoch langsam zu sein. Selbst die Schnur spielt beim (erfolgreichen) Drillen noch ein bischen mit; wer mit Monofil mehr Fische landet wird das damit auch immer wieder gerne tun, die Rute darf auch gerne damit funktionieren.

Dann ist das Küstenwatangeln nicht unbedingt eine Sofatour oder Angeln am eingefriedeten Forellenteich. Da geht es schon mal derbe zu und das Geräte fällt mal um oder bekommt mal einen Buff weg. Das muss die Rute aushalten, nicht gleich mit dem Knickermann den Angeltag beenden.

Aus den beiden dringend notwendigen Punkten sicher drillen und robust fürs Rumwaten folgt unabwendbar, dass viele Küstenangeler(innen) das sehr schätzen. Wer das nicht sieht oder sehen will hat wohl irgend etwas verpasst ...

Wenn dann noch mit einer Spitzenaktion sehr gut und leicht aufladend dauerhaft über Stunden geworden werden kann, die Spitze ganz gut zum Blinkern passt, und der Stecken eben nur bis 170 EUR kostet - oder als Berkley Series One/Skeletor oder Carbon Maiden noch weniger , dann finden das sehr viele Angler gut! 

Zu recht, meine ich ... :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Zwischen "ultimativer Meforute" und "finden ein paar ganz gut" ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied.

Der Rest den du schreibst ist quatsch. 

Ich bin mit meiner Morethan beim Steilküstenklettern abgerutscht und habe den Blank beim fallen auf eine Baumwurzel geschlagen. Sie hält auch ein Jahr danach noch. Was soll sie noch aushalten?

Das ist immer das letzte Argument der Leute die irgendwelche Knüppel fischen: "sie ist Robust". Irgendein Vorteil muss das ja haben, das solche Ruten dann doppelt soviel wiegen wie die Highend Ruten.  :q

Über Reserven und Rutengewicht brauch ich wohl nichts schreiben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner Morethan beim Steilküstenklettern abgerutscht und habe den Blank beim fallen auf eine Baumwurzel geschlagen. Sie hält auch ein Jahr danach noch. Was soll sie noch aushalten?


Geschlagen? Und solche Märchen sollen wir glauben? :q :q

Ich glaube dir nichtmal, dass Du je an der Küste wirklich geangelt hast, soviel Noobmeinung und Nullahnung steht da geschrieben ... sorry wenns nicht stimmt aber so sieht das aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Got Neid?


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Hi,

also ich fische auch gerne filigrane Ruten auch wenn es stabilere Ruten gibt.Für mich aber kein Argument gegen solch eine Rute da ich immer vorsichtig bin und mit meinen Ruten gut umgehe.Habe noch nie eine Rute geschrottet.Für mich kein wirkliches Argument hab ja keine Ahnung wie manch einer mit seiner Rute umgeht aber die haben dann selber Schuld wenn was zu bruch geht und sollten sich wirklich lieber ein Knüppel holen.

Was würden die bloss machen wenn sie sich eine Fliegenrute kaufen wollen zum Mefofischen.Mit 3 Steg Ringen und extra dicken Blank bitte:q.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir nichtmal, dass Du je an der Küste wirklich geangelt hast, soviel Noobmeinung und Nullahnung steht da geschrieben ... sorry wenns nicht stimmt aber so sieht das aus.


Sagte der Binnenländer|rolleyes.
Zuviel Glühwein?


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Hey Leute... Geht mal angeln... DAS beruhigt. 

P.s.: ICH werde gleich an die Ostsee MIT meiner *48iger Momentum​*und denk dann an euch...  LG :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum diese Rute derart hochgelobt wird. Sie ist durchschnittlich, wie viele Ruten auch. Soweit ich weiß ist sie die gleiche, wie die Skelletor One. Die 8-32er habe ich besessen. Sie ist derart kopflastig, das bereits ein Thread eröffnet ist, wie gezeigt wird, wie ein Ausgleichsgewicht durch entfernen der Endkappe und einkleben einer Gewindestange funktioniert.

Nachdem ich eine 15cm  lange Gewindestange montiert hatte war sie fischbar. Ich habe sie dennoch verkauft. Alles in allem eine gute Durchschnittsrute, aber auf keinen Fall ein Knaller.


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Aha Aha, danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos. Ich dachte, an der Rute wäre was besonderes...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Das ist doch das besondere - dass es nichts besonderes ist, sondern etwas durchschnittliches, was einfach und zuverlässig funktioniert.

Die Ironfeather zeichnet sich von den anderen Derivaten incl. der unmöglich aufgebauten Skeletor eben dadurch aus, das sie einen langen/längeren Griff besitzt wie vielfach gewünscht und brauchbarere Ringe als die SS304 auf älteren und billigeren. 
That's it! :m

Wer eine Kneifzange zum Hose anziehen braucht und einen Schumacher Formel-1 Wagen um Brötchen zu holen, der braucht natürlich auch *unabdingbar* eine Rute mit 4-stelligem Preisschild zum Forellenangeln! :q :q


----------



## vermesser (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Schon klar, aber ich habe zwei gute Meforuten...so is nicht. Ich habe mich nur gewundert, warum allseits ausgerechnet diese Rute empfohlen wird...das ist alles.


----------



## Aalfred-HH (5. Januar 2013)

Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hey Leute... Geht mal angeln... DAS beruhigt.
> 
> P.s.: ICH werde gleich an die Ostsee MIT meiner 48iger Momentum und denk dann an euch...  LG :vik::vik::vik:



Die 48er in 3M hab ich gestern mal in der Hand gehabt. Fühlte sich gut an, zudem brauche ich eine Nummer schwerer zu meiner Edge. 
Ist die IF eher weich oder straff?
Ich habe sie für 170&euro; gesehen, der Preis scheint i.O. oder?


----------



## Aalfred-HH (18. April 2013)

Wie der Zufall so will, ist die Momentum kaum noch zu bekommen. Der Großhändler hat Fenwick scheinbar aus dem Programm genommen. Wie der Zufall so will, hab ich die alte IF 2 bekommen. 

Küss den Horizont!


----------



## Fleiginho (18. April 2013)

*AW: Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum / Ironfeather II*

Habe noch eine 3 m bis 48 gramm, die ich verkaufen würde. Sie ist wenig gefischt, dient als ersatzrute. Bei Intresse gerne eine PN.


----------

